
Termux App will drop Android 5 and 6 support since January 2020 - app4soft
https://github.com/termux/termux-packages/issues/4467
======
app4soft
And here is discussion on Reddit too.[0]

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/termux/comments/dnzdbs/end_of_andro...](https://www.reddit.com/r/termux/comments/dnzdbs/end_of_android56_support_on_20200101/)

